# If you bored



## ironman (Jul 8, 2017)

If you bored how about giving mattress firm in Sarasota FL a shitty review. Long story short they hired me for day labor gig but when I showed up with my bike and small backpack was told could not use me . It's happen while back . But still been on my mind . I rode Bike 50 miles for the gig the guy knew that


----------



## germanbini (Jul 8, 2017)

That sux!! I hope you get something better.


----------



## ironman (Jul 9, 2017)

I did this happen while back when I was out on bicycle . 


germanbini said:


> That sux!! I hope you get something better.


----------



## Tude (Jul 9, 2017)

Well that sucked - sorry you had that happen.


----------



## ironman (Jul 9, 2017)

Tude said:


> Well that sucked - sorry you had that happen.


Yep I work a really good job about 6 months then I take off wondering for while and do any work available while I travel arou nd that was the only bad experience with anyone from riding my bicycle from SC to homestead and back.i am working now and planning on getting money together to go to slabs


----------

